
Twenty Thirteen - raganwald
http://raganwald.com/2013/02/20/twenty-thirteen.html
======
firebones
You mentioned outsourcing your comments to HN (by way of submitting your own
post and then linking to the discussion HN thread). Is this considered kosher
as long as the topic is relevant to the HN community? And does it just so
happen that bloggers who do this only write posts that are HN-worthy?

This may work simply because it is self-policing, since self-submiting on a
topic in a gray area would risk hell-banning. I am curious if you ever choose
not to exercise the outsourcing for a post that wouldn't be of interest.

Related discussions as to why people prefer HN as their commenting system
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5247226>

~~~
pasbesoin
I _think_ what raganwald was saying is that the blog itself will be comment-
free. If topics from it end up (legitimately) posted on HN, reddit, et al.,
with commenting occurring there, fine.

I did not take the description to mean that every post would have a link to
"comment on HN" connected to a pre-spun-up HN post. (And, with HN's relatively
recent changes to headers to disallow framing [1] in compliant browsers, there
won't be any framed HN threads.)

I think that for the latter to occur (as opposed to not -- the current
situation), would very likely go against the management wishes and objectives
of HN. For several reasons: Relevance (or not); the ban on excessive self-
promotion; the implications for HN should this become at all widespread.

TL;DR: HN is not Discus, and per my reading of OP, raganwald is not treating
it like Discus, so all's fine.

\--

[1] Last I checked, HN is now setting X-Frame-Options to "deny". Or, they have
been, and I noticed more recently when it started borking a client-side
extension I was using.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/HTTP/X-Frame-
Option...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/HTTP/X-Frame-Options)

~~~
raganwald
I don't submit all of my posts. If I think a post is appropriate for HN, I
usually wait a few hours and see if someone else submits it first.

Only then do I add a link back to HN, not a frame of some kind.

If my blog was a magazine, I wouldn't want to drag people into my home office
to read it and discuss it, I want them to take the magazine to their book club
and read it and discuss it there.

And it isn't always HN. I've noticed very little interest in discussing my
JavaScript posts here, so now I link to the <http://reddit.com/r/javascript>
discussions, where there have been more comments.

~~~
firebones
Thanks for the explanation. I didn't understand how and in what circumstances
the posts were linked. It makes sense to bring the discussion to the
communities of interest for a variety of reasons, especially if your topics
are varied.

------
TeMPOraL
You mentioned using footnotes. I agree that it's a great way to contain side
points, digressions and references. I have a design/readability question
though: how do you feel about using _side_ notes instead of _foot_ notes
though? Like e.g. how Bret Victor uses them [0]?

[0] - <http://worrydream.com/MagicInk/#p72>

~~~
shazow
+1, or better yet, an on-hover for the footnote anchor which shows the actual
footnote. Either way, I hate scrolling back and forth for context.

~~~
jcr
The hover based feedback was great for its time, but now, it breaks on newer
touch based interfaces.

~~~
nitrogen
It would be nice if people didn't abandon things that benefit the mouse just
because they don't work on touch. It's possible to support both a hover-based
and a touch-based interaction paradigm for footnotes.

------
cowsaysoink
Can you remove position:fixed from the header css, it makes more sense when
that theme is used as a doc but for a blog it is unnecessary.

~~~
nitrogen
Seconded. You mention distraction-free writing in your blog post;
position:fixed headers make for the opposite of distraction-free reading.

Edit: also, the return link from a footnote hides the footnote behind the
header. I'll point out, though, that overall the theme looks very good and I
like the idea. I'll probably do something similar in my own migration away
from Posterous.

------
wyck
Jekyll or any markdown enabled DRCS is the cat's ass. It's beautifully simple
and a shift towards social collaboration for content and not just code.

------
stouset
> I drop a CNAME file into the repo. For <http://raganwald.com>, the file
> contains the text raganwald.com. Once you push that, Github starts resolving
> hits to raganwald.com to whatever you are publishing

What prevents me from putting a CNAME file with that in my own repo, out of
curiosity?

------
thirdtruck
@raganwald: I've used just about the same setup to power my own writing blog
(<http://slicedupfor.me>) and other sites for several months now, but I have
it all under one Github account. Am I missing some benefits from a multi-
account setup? Thanks.

~~~
raganwald
There's something I'm doing that Github doesn't like. For example, I just
removed the CNAME from oscin-es/oscin-es.github.com and added it to one of my
repos called oscin.es.

But all I'm getting at <http://oscin.es> is a 404.

I can see it works for you, not sure why it doesn't for me.

UPDATE: Now it's working! Ok, I need to update my blog post. Thanks!

~~~
thirdtruck
Curious. You can contact me at news.ycombinator.com@thirdtruck.org to exchange
notes if you want to pursue the root cause further.

------
pygy_
Do you have an archive of your pre-homoiconic blog? There were some very good
posts, and the Wayback machine doesn't have it.

<http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://raganwald.com/>

------
SCAQTony
Constructive criticism for those with reversed out type on their blogs like
twenty thirteen. If you insist on a black background please use the color
green as your font color rather than white. After 500 words or so white type
on black becomes hard on the eyes.

~~~
prewett
Light grey or "wheat" (as defined by X11's rgb: 245 222 179) work well, too,
and are more neutral than green. I have my terminals and Emacs wheat-on-black
and I love it.

------
jcurbo
Great article, I am close to doing something similar myself, except with
Hakyll and a Linode node instead of Github Pages. Pandoc (what Hakyll uses on
the backend) gives the Markdown input a bit more flexibility than normal, I
think.

------
erikpukinskis
People ditching RSS is sad. I want a web where people can write cool software
that consumes and transforms and enriches other content on the web. I want
more sites to make more data accessible via stable public APIs, not less.

~~~
adlpz
I used to implement RSS (or better, Atom) to any blog engine I wrote. Not on
my last one.

I feel like the web has moved away from feed consuming and more towards
consuming content curated through social networking (think Twitter or HN).

Still I _do_ believe some sort of API is in order, so I now mostly implement
dynamic JSON output. It's not standard, but at least I don't have to deal with
XML.

------
mafro

        it’s a win for everyone if the comments praising my writing are alongside 
        those pointing out where it could me, um, “even better.”
    

That should be "where it could be*" :)

